
Researchers demonstrate superpositions using a device comprising a single atom - jonbaer
https://cosmosmagazine.com/physics/causality-disappears-at-the-flick-of-a-switch
======
nofunsir
"A device comprising a single atom." So... an atom?

~~~
JadeNB
> "A device comprising a single atom." So... an atom?

The quote comes from the story itself, and, while strange things happen
between an academic's mouth and a reporter's keyboard, I'm willing to trust
that there's some technicality that means that the apparently simpler phrasing
is in some sense incorrect, or less desireable. Here's how the story describes
it:

> To prove this, Romero and colleagues constructed a tiny machine known as a
> photonic quantum switch – essentially a gate mechanism built from a single
> atom, that can be turned on and off by using a single photon.

